

Secretary Napolitano Announces Major Aviation Security Milestone - joubert
http://www.tsa.gov/press/releases/2010/0607.shtm

======
joubert
_100 percent of passengers traveling within the United States and its
territories are now being checked against terrorist watchlists through the
Transportation Security Administration's (TSA) Secure Flight program_

